# Baking for fun and disaster



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Baked some bread this afternoon...

Last loaf to come out...











That was just before a Pyrex baking dish chose to commit suicide by jumping off a counter onto my foot, shattering. Of course it also chose to peel back a large flap of skin on the top of my big toe. Lots of bleeding and swearing. Now my toe is wrapped in a big bandage, and the top of my foot is a big bruise. Oh, and did I mention that my toe is broken?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. Amazing how things turn around in a second. Hope you got medical attention and got the toe set straight. Enjoy eating the bread, you certainly earned it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your toe, but boy does that bread look delicious


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have broke two toes and dislocated a third one. I was able to reset them all on my own and that's more painful that the initial injury.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sucks not having medical insurance don't it =P


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Toshogu said:


> Sucks not having medical insurance don't it =P


That's where working for the state or federal government comes in handy. My health insurance is $17.00 per month.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My mom broke her toe and didn't realize it. It healed strangely and now has a bump and she can't wear many shoes.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That loaf of bread is beau-ti-ful.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of the reasons why i refrain from using pyrex...
your loaf of bread is beautiful...your toe......................not so much..
we shall call you hopalong cassidy from here on in...


----------

